# Finishing Basement Wall - Stairs Along Concrete



## Rob1976 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey all,

I have 1/2 of a Semi-Detached and I am going to try to finish the basement of. Currently the basement is poured concrete walls. To get some grants I need to hit R-24 on all 3 exterior walls.

I have an issue with figuring out how to finish around the stairs... The stairs to the basement start about 4' off the wall and you enter from ground level into the basement facing the wall... you go down 4 steps then there is a small landing (4'x4' square) and the stairs turn right and finish going down into the basement along the concrete wall. A stretch of about 15' of basement wall. The steps of the stairs are attached to 2-2x6's on their side (e.g. 1 1/2" each for 3" width) which is snug to the concrete. Hence I have about 3" of give in the steps give or take.

How would you insulate this section of the wall? I am not sure if I am supposed to use rigid insulation, batting (but thin in this section, say R-12), or some other form of insulation?

Any tips is appreciated. Because I am going for grants and rebates for finishing the basement I am doing R24 insulation (2 x R12) and the stairs could prevent me from getting $2500 in grants . 



Thoughts?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Pics would help


----------



## Rob1976 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here you go.. just needed to get some taken/uploaded.

This one shows the steps close the concrete... the steps are 3 feet wide, the edge along the concrete is 1 2x8 on it's side plus another board that is marginally wider 3x8 perhaps? Total width of the boards would be roughly 3.5"









This second photo shows a close up of the boards... grainy but hopefully you can make it out....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You need to reduce the picture size a bit.
I'd use furring strips and rigid foam insulation.
Ron


----------



## Rob1976 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Ron... would you need vapor barrier at all if you do it that way? And what about where the wood is up against concrete... that creates a vapor gap right? Would I just seal along that seam above/below the stairs?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Rob, I have attached a real good guide for the correct way to insulate a basement wall, good luck on your project and keep the pics coming.

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...trol/basement-insulation/?searchterm=concrete wall insulation


----------

